# Electrical Contractor offering free advice



## US Constitution (May 21, 2010)

Hi Folks,

You have been giving me a lot of advice so I am offering advice on the only thing that I know well which is home and business electrical systems. So, if you've got an electrical question, the chances are good that I can answer it for you, so fire away. Maybe fire is not such a good metaphor.

Jim


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2002)

We have a relatively new (but over 10 yrs. old) rapid-start florescent ceiling fixture in our kitchen... a pair of 40 watt tubes. Sometimes when we turn on the switch, they don't light up. Sometimes just tapping the fixture or the bulbs will cause them to light up. Other times turning on the switch and leaving it on will eventually have them light up. However, most of the time it works normally. Do you know what might be causing this? Thanks!


----------



## SparkyWatson (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got a similar situation in my garage (with a really high ceiling), the 2 florescent bulbs/tubes in the fixture come on but very, very dim. If I set up a ladder, climb up and fiddle with the 2 bulbs, sometimes it'll light up to full brightness but a short time later back to almost nothing. I've replaced the bulbs with no permanent improvement. I'm guessing there is some issue which will force me to replace the thing.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i have an older table top sized milk pastuerizer. i have never used it, how can i tell if its safe or not? its 110
i plugged it in and nothing blew up or caught fire, but i swear it felt funny to touch it, like it had a splinter on it, its aluminum


----------



## SashayXP (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a 14 by 40 wooden "cabin" storage barn. I want to get it wired for electricity...can you give me an idea of what is a reasonable price? I want a "real" electrician...not some back yard "i know how to do everything" kind of guy this time. THanks in advance.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

SashayXP said:


> I have a 14 by 40 wooden "cabin" storage barn. I want to get it wired for electricity...can you give me an idea of what is a reasonable price? I want a "real" electrician*...not some back yard "i know how to do everything" kind of guy this time. * THanks in advance.


Well shucks.............I thought that was what this great country was founded on....That leaves us "bubbas" out and says to the contractor, "charge me what you want."

Actually, I understand your intentions when it comes to electrical. It's different than shotty plumbing that could cause a leak. Electric burns down houses and electrocutes people. It's best to get it done by someone who knows what's going on.


----------



## US Constitution (May 21, 2010)

Nina said:


> We have a relatively new (but over 10 yrs. old) rapid-start florescent ceiling fixture in our kitchen... a pair of 40 watt tubes. Sometimes when we turn on the switch, they don't light up. Sometimes just tapping the fixture or the bulbs will cause them to light up. Other times turning on the switch and leaving it on will eventually have them light up. However, most of the time it works normally. Do you know what might be causing this? Thanks!


The light might not be properly grounded.


----------



## US Constitution (May 21, 2010)

SparkyWatson said:


> I've got a similar situation in my garage (with a really high ceiling), the 2 florescent bulbs/tubes in the fixture come on but very, very dim. If I set up a ladder, climb up and fiddle with the 2 bulbs, sometimes it'll light up to full brightness but a short time later back to almost nothing. I've replaced the bulbs with no permanent improvement. I'm guessing there is some issue which will force me to replace the thing.


See if it is properly grounded. If it is then you might want to have an electrician replace the ballast. Make sure you have the right lamps.


----------



## US Constitution (May 21, 2010)

chewie said:


> i have an older table top sized milk pastuerizer. i have never used it, how can i tell if its safe or not? its 110
> i plugged it in and nothing blew up or caught fire, but i swear it felt funny to touch it, like it had a splinter on it, its aluminum


It might be leaking electricity. Can you keep it plugged into a GFCI?


----------



## US Constitution (May 21, 2010)

SashayXP said:


> I have a 14 by 40 wooden "cabin" storage barn. I want to get it wired for electricity...can you give me an idea of what is a reasonable price? I want a "real" electrician...not some back yard "i know how to do everything" kind of guy this time. THanks in advance.


That is a tough one to answer. I would call your local BBB and get 4 - quotes.


----------



## US Constitution (May 21, 2010)

francismilker said:


> Well shucks.............I thought that was what this great country was founded on....That leaves us "bubbas" out and says to the contractor, "charge me what you want."
> 
> Actually, I understand your intentions when it comes to electrical. It's different than shotty plumbing that could cause a leak. Electric burns down houses and electrocutes people. It's best to get it done by someone who knows what's going on.



Electricity can kill a man at 6 milliamps and start a fire with little effort. It is not a hobby.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

What a kind offer. We are poor DIY folks trying to wire a house. If your offer still stands I will get DH on here with his questions


----------



## SparkyWatson (Apr 15, 2010)

US Constitution said:


> See if it is properly grounded. If it is then you might want to have an electrician replace the ballast. Make sure you have the right lamps.


Thanks for the reply. Of course, now I've now got a new question: How do I determine if it is properly grounded? :help:


----------

